# Rubik's Cube Science Fair Project



## dudemanpp (Sep 27, 2007)

I am going to do a science project for Pre-AICE Coordinated Science (not that the name of the course matters). I would like to incorporate the cube into it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 29, 2007)

Find an unsolved problem (plenty of combinatorics for that)...

Or write a solver and try to improve it and adapt it.

(Or write a simulator and use it to analyze probabilistic stuff)

Or analyze your solving style for something and try to optimize it scientific-method-style. (Time each step, find out what's costing you time, figure out how to improve, create a system for allowing others to try the same.)

Teach different beginner's methods to people and find out which works "best" (easiest/fastest to learn, learner most satisfied, fastest initial times, easiest to improve on...)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 11, 2007)

Ha ha, im doing the same thing(like about Rubik's Cubes), my science fair project is: The effect of method on solving the Rubik's cube on amount of moves.
(U, U' and U2 all count as 1 move.)


----------

